# Can anyone name these morphs?



## xISPARTAN261Ix (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm unsure of what morphs my reptiles are. Two bearded dragons, a crested gecko and a cornsnake. Please help identify them? Sorry if pictures are big.

Jango- Bearded dragon. He's a pale colour with yellow highlights.








Eragon- Bearded dragon. He's a dark colour with orange-ish highlights.








Beady- Crested gecko. I think he's a harlequin. Pale yellow-ish colour with olive patterns.








Charlie- Corn snake. I think he's amel or creamsicle but I'm not sure. Yellow or cream base colour with orange markings. Red eyes I think.








Thanks.


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

I dont know if the corn snake is a Amel, Usually Amels are abit more orange.
Have you got a better picture?

Aiden


----------



## xISPARTAN261Ix (Jun 25, 2013)

I just took another picture now,can't really see his head but you can see that in my profile pic.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd call the corn a creamsicle (amelanistic corn snake/emoryi hybrid). I don't think either of the beardies are morphs.


----------



## xISPARTAN261Ix (Jun 25, 2013)

Okay thanks, does anyone know if my crested geckos a harlequin or not?


----------



## CrestedgeckoNL (Apr 9, 2016)

*Morph*

Hi,

If you have side pics of it yes than we can help you with the Crestedgecko morph.


----------

